
Another Windows Version. Another Hardware Upgrade.  - darkduck
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/virtualization/another-windows-version-another-hardware-upgrade/3849
======
macavity23
It's notable that the hardware reqs for Vista, 7 and 8 are the same, because
under the hood they're all basically the same beast - the kernel version
numbers are 6.0, 6.1 and 6.2 respectively.

I actually used Vista the other day for the first time, and I was surprised at
how similar to Win7 it was. Microsoft's marketing department really deserves
kudos for convincing the world that Win7 is anything other than a Vista
service pack.

~~~
Wilduck
I regularly only see two things that make windows 7 significantly better, and
both are essentially UI changes. The first is the taskbar reorganization. It
just works well for me, I like being able to pin my programs and toggle
between them with the super key + a number.

The second is that I can maximize windows by dragging them to the top of the
screen, and have them take up half the screen by dragging them to the side.
These two things make windows 7 _almost_ like a tilling wm.

There are definitely some things under the hood that make more sense on
windows 7, but those two UI changes are what I see on a day to day basis.

------
cleverjake
Obviously things change with time, but having used the public beta, this
actually feels like a more accurate recommendation then previously. It really
does run pretty smoothly on 1Gig/1Gb rig. For now, atleast

------
alimbada
Can we just ban links to zdnet? It's almost always unresearched FUD.

------
jpitz
tl/dr: we didn't bother testing it or anything, and even the graph on the
story shows a pretty flat hardware bump since Vista, GOSH, Windows 8 might be
a pig!

------
darkduck
If you want to compare on low-end computers... here you go...

[http://linuxblog.darkduck.com/2011/02/low-spec-computer-
alt-...](http://linuxblog.darkduck.com/2011/02/low-spec-computer-alt-linux-vs-
windows.html)

